# RIP Rico Suave and mariachi band members



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel like the worst pet owner ever! I only had himm 3 days and did everything I could for him. He was fine until yesterday. I got him the 10 gallon the day before yesterday and when I switched him he was fine. The next day his water was foggy. I tested it and everything was fine. I think he died from all the water changes. Also, I think I may have added tankmates too soon. I added glofish, ghostshrimp, and cory cats. 2 glofish and the beta died today I checked on them this morning because they were not acting right. The water was fine,still foggy though, I was told this is from the new filter. I think this was definitely my fault I just wish I knew the exact cause, because they are still in the tank at the moment and one of the cory cats is acting sick. The water is still testing fine with both test systems. Did he die because I added the new tank mates before it was established?


Edit: Also one of the glofish and another cory cat is acting sick if you have any advice it would be great


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry you are having so much trouble......sometimes these things happen through no fault of you the hobbyist......

What are your water pram numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH..."fine" can mean anything...also what type of water test products are you using

Water changes made correctly with the correct amount of dechlorinator and temp should not cause death in a new set up with fish that have been in the source water, however, neglected tanks or new fish to the source water can be problematic due to the swings in either pH, nitrate or temp.
However, it does sound like a spike may have happened due to bioload but a healthy fish should have survived and what make me think you started out with sick/weak fish 

Often the fish is sick, weak or unhealthy to start and regardless of what the hobbyist does the fish may get sick and/or die within the first 24h-1week.

Don't beat yourself up over this...it happens to all of us at one point or another.......

I would start by making water only changes and always use the correct amount of dechlorinator with any new water added to the tank that covers-chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals-keep the water temp within a couple of degrees of new and old water, turn off the lights and hold all food for now-don't use any aquarium salt with the cory cats


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...XKHo_Q2QS0t8GPAg&sa=image&ved=0CAgQ8gIwADgA#p Seachem ammonia alert is for testing the ammonia at all times. Lasts for up to a yr (so it says). It was at safe (0.02 ppm) I took the water in to petsmart and they tested with the strips and said everything was fine although it was a little on the acidic side(but they said I shouldn't worry too much about that. Today when I tetsted (with strips) It said it was neutral. I also have Sentry AQ Mardel strips.. The reading was Nitrate/Nitrite were both at 0. Hardness is in between soft 75. Was at (very soft-soft which is 25-75)The Alkalinity is between low-moderate (40-80). The PH is slightly acidic almost neutral.. 6.2-6.8. I did add 1/6 (1 teaspoon) of what the aquarium salt said to earlier today, but did a 30% water change.The cory cats are acting lively again after I did a 30% water change and removed the beta. The lights are off now and i should hold food for how long?

I also have fresh&salt 5 in 1 test strips

Also I added live plants bamboo, and javaferns. When I was out I got a call from my cousin and she found him in the filter. I did baffle it with a bottle.. could that have caused a problem? He was on the stick part not the baffled part of the filter.

Here was the tank


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[ 
That's really tough. I agree with OFL, I wouldnt get too beat up over it. It happens. It sounds like you were doing everything right.


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks, but a cory cat died after that. If so many fish died something has to be wrong. I just wish I knew what it was because there are still fish living in there


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your fish! Sometimes, no matter what we do, things happen that are out of our control.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you lost your fish. It's awful not knowing what the cause is, and sometimes with fish no matter how scrupulous and careful you are, things just seem to go wrong. 

With that said, test strips are notorious for being inaccurate and giving incorrect readings. Most people prefer to invest in a good liquid test kit. API makes one, which is often the most recommended, and I have it myself at home. I think it's pricier than the test strips, but you do get a hundred or so tests out of them.

Also, I'm not sure if you mentioned it above, but I assume you are using a dechlorinator?


----------

